# Which Nordica Skis??



## HickOnACrick (Jun 17, 2007)

I have been away from skiing for a while, but now back in Utah with a season pass. 

I have the opportunity to proform Nordica skis, but wanted some opinions before ordering a pair.

Are they crap? 

If they are not crap and you wanted a good all-mntn ski for Utah, which ski would you get?

Thanks


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

anything with a Volkl logo on it


----------



## catfishjon (Jan 27, 2007)

their "freeride" skis are all pretty sweet. the enforcer would be great for an everyday ski. the blower is awsome but pretty big. need some fresh snow too have fun on them. the jah love is the biggest ski on the market. need a lot of snow to make them worth while. unless you are a really strong skier. i would get the enforcer if you can only afford one pair. if you can get 2 get the blowers too.


----------



## BigSpencer (Jun 1, 2004)

*...anything..*

..Praxis!....


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

*up on the bis.*

so everyone knows, Tecnica owns nordica, the factory, the company, everything. Tecnica divorced Volkl because they did not like the direction the company was going. Tecnica made Volkl what it is today, the money the design, etc. Tecnica has gone out and bought blizard, took all the great desighners from volkl and dropped a ton of change into the factory. So, give them a shot before you try a ski that is made in the same factory or made by a ski marketing firm. check em' out, vertical sidewalls, wood core, one to two sheets titanal, etc. a great traditional ski design. enough on the marketing, get whatever you like to ski on, but after racing for nordica, skiing CB for years on volkls and not I have found the ski for me!


----------



## hullflyer (Aug 22, 2004)

I bought the 185cm Enforcer last fall and had an epic season here in the San Juans on them. Skied Silverton and and cat-skied Molas Pass a few times as well as the area a lot. Great skis, plenty of float they also ski the groomers well. i'm 5'10" 170 lbs. Really happy with the choice I made. Similar to the Volkl Mantra.


----------

